# UPDATE: VELOCITY INFO | Some Info on the StudioLogic SL88 Grand Now That I Own It



## PaulieDC (Jan 6, 2021)

*2/8/2021: Update in Orange below (in context) *

I've had the SL88 Grand for a little more that three months now, and wanted to share some tips and observations because all of my questions are now answered (obviously, lol). When I was searching 88's it was hard to get input on this elusive controller. BTW, this is coming from a piano player, not a pianist... I've earned some classical pieces, lot of ragtime, some jazz and could easily be in a Billy Joel/Elton John cover band, but I'm not classically trained and amazing like others on this forum. Having said that, I think a bullet-list is probably best:


*The feel of the Keybed:* Of COURSE it doesn't feel like a grand piano... not any more than a really really good string library sounds REAL... a great library sounds like a really good RECORDING of a string library and after you listen for a while you get lost in it. The SL88 is that same way, doesn't feel like a real grand but it's a good keybed for piano, and after you play a while with a good piano library like Garritan CFX in a good set of cans, you get lost in the piano experience and you forget it's not a real piano. The amazing mind adapts as needed and that comes into play here. I get up from playing after a while and feel like I have a grand piano in the house. So the feel is good enough, MOSTLY. Read next bullet.
*The Speed of the Keybed:* Here's where it falls short IMO. It's a bit to stiff going down and not fast enough coming up. I think a trained pianist can pull off Rondo Alla Turca but it won't be the best experience, especially in the high-speed mid section. I can play Angry Young Man on a real Grand, I struggle on the SL88, it's too slow for me in response time, notes miss when playing the same note repeatedly. *2/8/2021 UPDATE: I was toying with velocity for a different reason but mistakenly put this SL88 on a constant velocity value (I think 100) and Angry Young Man was TOTALLY doable. Going back to the stock velocity I was using then felt very mushy. SO, it's not the wand, it's the wizard, I concede! This controller has a LOT of capability and I simply missed it. I need to experiment with velocity settings but disregard my initial pontification about the keybed, it's better than I realized. I suppose a flagship TP/40WOOD Fatar should be!*
*Legato: *So here's where the #2 issue becomes a plus--this keybed is surprisingly easy to play in legato string and brass lines! I thought for sure I'd need a 49er for that. Not so, it's just soft enough that it works. NOTE: since the SL88 doesn't have escapement, I believe that's why it works well.
*Velocity Curve:* You get a Utility to manage zones and velocity and all that, and I say USE IT, much easier than the control panel. However, I'm just running the stock curve, it works for me, especially for Garritan CFX. Actually VSL CFX and Bosendorfer play fine as well. It works for me also for SSS, SCS, SSW, BBCSO Core, AROOF, BS, BB, BOI 1 & 2, EWHO, all of it. I'm listing what I use in case someone wants to know specifically. Curve seems fine to me. Maybe one day when I'm smarter I'll tweak it, lol. All I know is the M-Audio CODE 61 I had was a total nightmare and now I'm over the moon with the SL88.
*Joysticks:* They're weird. You can probably get used to them, some do. Not me, I'm a big fat Italian guy with huge hands (3XL mountain bike gloves), those joysticks are too short-throw and wiggly. I actually disabled the 1st and 3rd. I'll explain the 2nd one next.
*The reported issues of doubled notes:* It's the 001 Preset... StudioLogic "helps us out" with this preset supposedly for a Grand Piano but it has all 4 zones activated! Some have no trouble, others get duplicated unison notes and sometimes notes THREE octaves higher. That's what happened to me. Others have posted this fix but I'll include it here: Make your own default preset with the software utility. I chose 250 because it's one click to the left, easy access. That preset has zones 2-4 turned off and Joysticks 1 and 3 disabled. I load that at startup and I'm on my way, no doubled notes. Here's why I keep Joystick 2 activated: it's the one that goes up and down with no resistance, but is spring-loaded side-to-side. I can use that as my Mod Wheel for the times when I don't have Cubase or the FaderPort or MixFace fired up, and I just want to maybe test sounds in, say, Berlin Brass just in Kontakt. You need a mod wheel obviously to test dynamic layers, etc, so I programmed the middle stick for CC1. If I lay my hand face down like swearing on a Bible in a courtroom, and put the stick between my finger like a cigarette, I can slide my hand up and down on the SL88 case and TBH, it's pretty good control doing it that way. Whoomp, there it is. *UPDATE 7/27/22: I now have all 3 disabled, actually did that a while ago. Having the middle one active for CC1 cause problems when I did have my full rig on with my new FVDE fader controller for CC1 and others.*
*The Control Knob/Display:* I don't need the display, actually cover it with my StreamDeck. One of the main reasons is how bright it is. There used to be complaints about the LCD going dim in a year, and also some keys not working, but these post-Covid units have been stellar. Anyway, the knob COULD be useful because it's a joystick/rotary selector/enter button all in one, but when you try to press the button down for Enter, to get the click isn't always easy, it's SOOO wiggly and you sometimes change a parameter right before it clicks. I cover that whole section, don't need it. I load up my preset I made with the software and that's what I use when I turn on the controller.
*USB Bus Power:* YES, IT IS BUS-POWERED. The manual says it's NOT, no idea why. I leave the power button pushed in, the thing starts up when I boot up my tower. I do have a good shielded USB cable going straight into the mobo, not a USB hub, jsyk. Get this one, it's RF shielded due to the Ferrite chokes and reliable and cheap. SL doesn't give you a cable but the last thing we need are more cheap bundled cables, lol.
*Sustain pedal:* The keyboard comes with one, yet when you see the SL88 listed on websites they often show a pedal as a needed accessory for some reason. I just kept my M-Audio pedal in place when I plunked the SL88 on the stand and it's been working fine. Annnnd... Yay StudioLogic for putting the jack markings on the TOP of the case so we can see where to plug in USB and Pedal cables when standing over it!
*Stand:* I suggest this one. This SL88 is almost 50 pounds and it's a tank. I did put this 48" x 12" shelf across the stand and the SL88 sits on there but the case is so strong I don't know if it's necessary, but it eliminates any possibility of sag. The board gives me the exact height I need so I use it.

Methinks that's it, if you have any other questions, fire away and I'll do my best! And anyone else who has pointers and tips to add, please do so in the comments below. And don't forget to subscribe and hit the Notification B.... oh wait, I did that pun already last year. Later!


----------



## BassClef (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice review. NOTE: I am not even a "player" but more like a hack. I'm was classically trained in French Horn and picked up a degree in music education, only taught high school for a few years then left music as a career. I've had the SL88 Grand for nearly a year and agree with your assessment, especially as it describes the "sluggish" key response. The key bed is quite difficult to use for fast percussion recording. I do not use the mini joy sticks, as I have the StudioLogic Mixface controller. I use the same keyboard stand, so that it slides easily (on my carpet) underneath my glass top desk when I am not using it. I also rarely use the control/display and would like to see the stand/keyboard you use as I have thought of doing something like that to get my Apple keyboard closer to me while using the SL88Grand. I believe we have communicated before on this forum!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 7, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Nice review. NOTE: I am not even a "player" but more like a hack. I'm was classically trained in French Horn and picked up a degree in music education, only taught high school for a few years then left music as a career. I've had the SL88 Grand for nearly a year and agree with your assessment, especially as it describes the "sluggish" key response. The key bed is quite difficult to use for fast percussion recording. I do not use the mini joy sticks, as I have the StudioLogic Mixface controller. I use the same keyboard stand, so that it slides easily (on my carpet) underneath my glass top desk when I am not using it. I also rarely use the control/display and would like to see the stand/keyboard you use as I have thought of doing something like that to get my Apple keyboard closer to me while using the SL88Grand. I believe we have communicated before on this forum!


Are you kidding?? Your photo of your setup gave me half the ideas I needed to set up mine, lol! 

I'm going to repost my desk shot soon because it has changed a LOT. But for now here's a quick look at how I mount the keyboard. I use https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0891PDLCX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (this Lucite stand) and I bought a roll of https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZCS1LTP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (this tape) which I predict will become the studio owner's new best friend. It SUPER tacky but peels off with no residue. I cut two very short pieces, barely ¼" long and stuck them to the Lucite stand on each side at the bottom where the stand lays on the SL88 (right underneath where the ends flip up a bit to hold the QWERTY Keyboard in place). The top part of the stand has rubber and that lays on my IKEA desk. That Lucite stand *does not move*. AT ALL. I can pull the stand forward and it acts like it's on a hinge, just in case I need to access the SL88 control area, which I rarely do. Oddly enough, I elevate my TrackBall with my https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08511HNKQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (silicone rubber Post-It note holder), lol! But it works! If I need to write a note, ba da bing, there it is.

Hope that explains it all! If not I can shoot a quick vid. OH, I also use a short ½" strip of this wondertape under the front feet of the MixFace that you see on the left. I can now grab the MixFace and shake it and the IKEA desk goes along for the ride. That's how strong this tape is! when I whack the MixFace for keyswitching or transport of pushing sliders up, it is rock solid.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 7, 2021)

BTW, I do use an Apple Keyboard with my PC, always have. I use a utility called KeyTweak to remap the Option and Command keys to Win and ALT.


----------



## Gil (Jan 7, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> *The Speed of the Keybed:* Here's where it falls short IMO. It's a bit to stiff going down and not fast enough coming up.


Hello,
Thanks for your great review (I'm also a happy owner of the SL88 Grand)!
But when you talk about the speed issue of the keyed, I'm a little bit surprised as it seems you can play very fast (I don't have the level of Jesus Molina ):


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 7, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your great review (I'm also a happy owner of the SL88 Grand)!
> But when you talk about the speed issue of the keyed, I'm a little bit surprised as it seems you can play very fast (I don't have the level of Jesus Molina ):



He's insane... ly amazing. He could play a sketch of a piano and have it produce music. 

It's weird, I can actually do some Hanon exercises and the SL88 flies with it. I guess it's the repeat of the same key (Angry Young Man for instance).

Remember my disclaimer... it might be the wizard, not the wand, lol!


----------



## Grégory Betton (Jan 7, 2021)

Hey there! Owning a SL88 Grand for more than 2 years now I do agree with everything you all said here.

I never use the joystick nor the center knob and sometimes I wish they would just not be there so that I could put my SL Magnetic Computer Plates over them. I have two of them and very happy about the extra place it gives me as I can’t put my keyboard under my very short desk.

Here’s a picture to show you what I’m talking about:


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 7, 2021)

Grégory Betton said:


> Hey there! Owning a SL88 Grand for more than 2 years now I do agree with everything you all said here.
> 
> I never use the joystick nor the center knob and sometimes I wish they would just not be there so that I could put my SL Magnetic Computer Plates over them. I have two of them and very happy about the extra place it gives me as I can’t put my keyboard under my very short desk.
> 
> Here’s a picture to show you what I’m talking about:


Nice rig! I would love to take advantage of those magnetic plates, but my setup requires a "partway-under-desk" setup. But I think I've got it close to where everything seems reachable. Definitely like your choice of audio interface, lol.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Jan 7, 2021)

Hehe. I see you’re a man of culture as well 

I hesitated too to get a Presonus Faderport 8 for both mixing and midi cc as I have not a lot of space but actually I will use the Logic iPad app for the former purpose and keep the left plate for an incoming JL Cooper Fadercontrol for the latter!


----------



## BassClef (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks Paulie. I just ordered that keyboard stand for my Apple keyboard. I already have some of that tape, but I am not looking for a permanent solution. Since I often slide my keyboard under my desk and out again later, I will use the stand just placed on the SL88.


----------



## mscp (Jan 8, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> *The reported issues of doubled notes:* It's the 001 Preset... StudioLogic "helps us out" with this preset supposedly for a Grand Piano but it has all 4 zones activated! Some have no trouble, others get duplicated unison notes and sometimes notes THREE octaves higher. That's what happened to me. Others have posted this fix but I'll include it here: Make your own default preset with the software utility. I chose 250 because it's one click to the left, easy access. That preset has zones 2-4 turned off and Joysticks 1 and 3 disabled. I load that at startup and I'm on my way, no doubled notes. Here's why I keep Joystick 2 activated: it's the one that goes up and down with no resistance, but is spring-loaded side-to-side. I can use that as my Mod Wheel for the times when I don't have Cubase or the FaderPort or MixFace fired up, and I just want to maybe test sounds in, say, Berlin Brass just in Kontakt. You need a mod wheel obviously to test dynamic layers, etc, so I programmed the middle stick for CC1. If I lay my hand face down like swearing on a Bible in a courtroom, and put the stick between my finger like a cigarette, I can slide my hand up and down on the SL88 case and TBH, it's pretty good control doing it that way. Whoomp, there it is



That didn't work over here. SL's still double triggering at times.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 8, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> It's weird, I can actually do some Hanon exercises and the SL88 flies with it. I guess it's the repeat of the same key (Angry Young Man for instance).


I have experienced the same thing when trying to trigger multiple notes very fast in succession, it feels like the keyboard has to have some time to catch up as it does not spring back fast enough to grab the repetition when the notes are played very close together.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 8, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> That didn't work over here. SL's still double triggering at times.


Hmmmm... let me check my notes, maybe I left out a step. I'll get back shortly.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 8, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I have experienced the same thing when trying to trigger multiple notes very fast in succession, it feels like the keyboard has to have some time to catch up as it does not spring back fast enough to grab the repetition when the notes are played very close together.


It's a _little _frustrating... Each device has its quirks, but that one won't be an issue because I'm not cutting a classical piano CD and I don't use it live. For MIDI Orchestration where we fix practically every note, I can live with it!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 9, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> That didn't work over here. SL's still double triggering at times.


Hi Phil, figured I'd reply here instead on the conversation in case this helps anyone else with that issue. I didn't see any additional step to take, but I'll post my user preset below. Oh, do make sure you are on firmware 1.70 if you haven't done that. You'll find v1.3 of the utility on that page also, if yours is older.

Here's the preset I use with no double notes... velocity is the default (it's on another tab as you know). It's nothing special, but WHOOMP there it is:


----------



## mscp (Jan 9, 2021)

Il


PaulieDC said:


> Hi Phil, figured I'd reply here instead on the conversation in case this helps anyone else with that issue. I didn't see any additional step to take, but I'll post my user preset below. Oh, do make sure you are on firmware 1.70 if you haven't done that. You'll find v1.3 of the utility on that page also, if yours is older.
> 
> Here's the preset I use with no double notes... velocity is the default (it's on another tab as you know). It's nothing special, but WHOOMP there it is:


l check that out first thing in the morning. Thanks Paulie!


----------



## mscp (Jan 10, 2021)

UPDATE: I've installed the firmware. Some black keys are still double triggering notes. I'll configure my patch just like yours to see if that solves it. I might replace those rubbery things that sit between the trigger contacts and the keys to see if that helps. Gotta try everything right?

Thanks again for the help Paulie!


----------



## eakwarren (Jan 10, 2021)

In addition to turning off zones 2-4 as mentioned above, I've found that disabling SL GRAND Port 2 in Logic (Preferences > Midi > Input) has solved duplicate notes for me.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 11, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> UPDATE: I've installed the firmware. Some black keys are still double triggering notes. I'll configure my patch just like yours to see if that solves it. I might replace those rubbery things that sit between the trigger contacts and the keys to see if that helps. Gotta try everything right?
> 
> Thanks again for the help Paulie!


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## mscp (Jan 11, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Let me know how it goes!


Hi Paulie. No success here. I think it's a hardware thing. Probably the rubber strip that sits between the contacts and the keys or something. I think I'll replace those soon to see if it works.

Thank you so much for the help though. You're a star!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 11, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> Hi Paulie. No success here. I think it's a hardware thing. Probably the rubber strip that sits between the contacts and the keys or something. I think I'll replace those soon to see if it works.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help though. You're a star!


LOL, no, sharing some info is easy peazy.  BUT, I am very interested in finding out how difficult opening and repairing this thing is... once of of warranty that is!


----------



## mscp (Jan 11, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> LOL, no, sharing some info is easy peazy.  BUT, I am very interested in finding out how difficult opening and repairing this thing is... once of of warranty that is!


I'll post some news once I replace the rubber pads.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 31, 2021)

eakwarren said:


> In addition to turning off zones 2-4 as mentioned above, I've found that disabling SL GRAND Port 2 in Logic (Preferences > Midi > Input) has solved duplicate notes for me.


BTW, thanks for this tip! 👍🏼


----------



## kagimusic (Jul 23, 2021)

PaulieDC, I created an account just to say THANK YOU SO MUCH! I purchased a used SL88 Grand today and was worried when I noticed doubled notes in my midi recordings. I nearly went mad but now it's solved. Bless you! <3

Also, this keyboard feels amazing!


----------



## MannyF (Dec 10, 2021)

Long time lurker, first-time poster here. I'm looking for a quality 88-key hammer graded action master controller and the one I had in mind, not without some reservations, was the SL88 Grand, but I see nothing but reports of issues and niggles everywhere. I would be rather pissed off if I bought a large and heavy piece of gear that doesn't work as expected. The fact that it is big and heavy would make any niggles even less tolerable. Those of you who own one, would you buy it again? Else, what would you buy instead? Do all currently available options basically suck?

The only other option I could find, again not without reservations, is the Roland A-88 mkII, but of course I've also read bad stuff about it. I really don't feel strong about any one board right now, and it seems no matter what I get I'm going to experience buyer's remorse.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2021)

Keep trying to see clear view of what Stu Harrison (Merriam Pianos) plays on his recent YouTube VI Piano reviews. Now checking out his Ravenscroft 275 YT, done apprx June 2021. 
Stu is demanding, has access to almost whatever he prefers, and would not perform on anything with notable flaws _ imho. 
Perhaps you can figure out which he plays ?? If so, it may be a fine choice for you. I'm interested as well, so please Reply if you sort this !


----------



## Simeon (Dec 10, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Keep trying to see clear view of what Stu Harrison (Merriam Pianos) plays on his recent YouTube VI Piano reviews. Now checking out his Ravenscroft 275 YT, done apprx June 2021.
> Stu is demanding, has access to almost whatever he prefers, and would not perform on anything with notable flaws _ imho.
> Perhaps you can figure out which he plays ?? If so, it may be a fine choice for you. I'm interested as well, so please Reply if you sort this !



So, I took a screenshot of the frame and zoomed in really close.
lit looks like a Roland RD700. Years ago I visited a local music store that had the Roland “Supernatural” digital pianos and the action was one of the best I had played.
Here is more on the RD700:








Roland - RD-700GX | Digital Stage Piano


RD-700GX: Digital Stage Piano - The Supreme Piano for Stage Performance




www.roland.com





I have been using an SL88 Grand for about a year and a half and I really have enjoyed playing it. It gets a lot of use and I have yet to have any issues with it. I also use it with the SLPD3 pedals which are nice to have. I just added the MIXFACE which I am finding a great midi fader and DAW control.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Dec 11, 2021)

Still happy with it. One key is a bit less responsive than others (it goes up a bit slower so this is not perfect for key repetitions. I may remove the metal cover to check if it’s fixable one day). 

As an alternative I would fancy the doepfer lmk+ or the one Paul Thomson is using with all the knobs and faders!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 11, 2021)

Simeon said:


> So, I took a screenshot of the frame and zoomed in really close.
> lit looks like a Roland RD700. Years ago I visited a local music store that had the Roland “Supernatural” digital pianos and the action was one of the best I had played.
> Here is more on the RD700:
> 
> ...


Hey Simeon ! Your use of SL88 Grand has placed it at top tier of short-list _ as strong 88-key replacement for current Roland KR577 /Axiom Pro61 combo _ adding MIDI control capabilites _ all in one instrument. Having enjoyed Mason & Hamlin, then Grotrian acoustic grands, with magical regulation /tuning technician refinement, very concerned with keybed feel and performance. No question you are very demanding, in these respects, thus I value your comments very highly. 

Roland KR577 may yet have preferred keybed choice, having purchased new, decades ago, and sole user. Heavy spinet cabinet adds desirable, physical stability. Replacing is tough _ until expected electronic issues _ in future. 

Many thanks for helping ! 🙏🏻


----------



## MannyF (Dec 11, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I have been using an SL88 Grand for about a year and a half and I really have enjoyed playing it. It gets a lot of use and I have yet to have any issues with it. I also use it with the SLPD3 pedals which are nice to have. I just added the MIXFACE which I am finding a great midi fader and DAW control.


I wonder if you have experienced this bug with your SL88 Grand (source):



> It (the SL88 Studio) has one nasty bug which I’ve reported (and some of my own customers have also reported) which we haven’t been able to get them to fix. When you first power up your computer and so power up the keyboard via USB, it inverts NoteOn and NoteOff events. I.e, when you press a note, it sends a NoteOff and when you release it sends a NoteOn and so you get stuck notes. The solution is to simply unplug and reconnect the USB cable once everything is up and running.


Seems like a very stupid bug and the fact, according to this user, they appear to have no desire or intention to fix it is discouraging.


----------



## Simeon (Dec 11, 2021)

MannyF said:


> I wonder if you have experienced this bug with your SL88 Grand (source):
> 
> 
> Seems like a very stupid bug and the fact, according to this user, they appear to have no desire or intention to fix it is discouraging.


I noticed that the post is from 3yrs ago so I think it could have been addressed as I have never experienced anything like that.
When my SL88 Grand arrived July of 2020, I made sure the firmware was up to date just to make sure.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 11, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I noticed that the post is from 3yrs ago so I think it could have been addressed as I have never experienced anything like that.
> When my SL88 Grand arrived July of 2020, I made sure the firmware was up to date just to make sure.


That guy has the Studio but I asked me and he replied, basically it's not been fixed. Maybe it only affects some units. Maybe it only affects the Studio. I have no idea. In the end I think I'm going to grab a Roland DP-10.


----------



## FOTO M (Dec 11, 2021)

ich have the sl73 studio and the mixface. on system startup it is possible that any program try to become the force over all midi. if it is befor the sl-EDITOR(host) or the mixface(host) it is just possible. the sl self safes the midi parameter to, but not absolute... only relativ... the same as you will expand your horizon over the bigbang limit. you can it not know, you can do what you want, it dosnt work... sorry for my bad english...


----------



## MannyF (Dec 12, 2021)

mscp said:


> UPDATE: I've installed the firmware. Some black keys are still double triggering notes. I'll configure my patch just like yours to see if that solves it. I might replace those rubbery things that sit between the trigger contacts and the keys to see if that helps. Gotta try everything right?
> 
> Thanks again for the help Paulie!


Did you get anywhere with this? Is it the Grand or the Studio you have?


----------



## mscp (Dec 12, 2021)

MannyF said:


> Did you get anywhere with this? Is it the Grand or the Studio you have?


I threw it away (Studio88) and will never buy another StudioLogic product again.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 12, 2021)

MannyF said:


> I wonder if you have experienced this bug with your SL88 Grand (source):
> 
> 
> Seems like a very stupid bug and the fact, according to this user, they appear to have no desire or intention to fix it is discouraging.


I had an issue where two keys would intermittently play way too soft and other times play fine. I thought it was a mechanical thing. So I fired up the SL Editor and created a new clean preset (position 248 for the curious) and set it up how I like it: one zone, no aftertouch, joysticks all off, and loaded that to the SL88 Grand, and it‘s playing perfectly again. I just wonder how many oddball issues would get solved like that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MannyF (Dec 13, 2021)

I think I've read enough reports of finicky behaviour to steer me away from Studiologic.


mscp said:


> I threw it away (Studio88) and will never buy another StudioLogic product again.


LOL you should have sold it with a disclaimer. My cousin told me a couple of days ago he ended up selling his SL88 Studio because he was getting stuck notes during live performance and it was not fun. He was honest about it and sold it for peanuts telling the buyer about the problem. Probably tolerable for recording in the studio where you could go in and edit the MIDI afterwards, but in a live performance you only get one chance.

Multiple reports of the double notes and the stuck notes problems are enough to steer me away from Studilogic, which is a shame because the hardware looks rather nice. This isn't the first time great hardware is killed by sloppy software/firmware.

Just wanted to share this video again here (already shared it on another thread) to make people, and hopefully Studiologic themselves, aware of these issues. I think it's hilarious that the problem everybody is complaining about—stuck notes—crops up in the course of a 10-minute marketing demo that's supposed be _perfect_ and show only the good stuff, and they forgot to edit out the blooper:


----------



## Stevie (Feb 13, 2022)

That double note issue is even happening on the Nord Stage 3 (reminder, that thing costs around 4-5k):


I can only conclude that Fatar has huge quality issues and that I will stay away from them.


----------



## MannyF (Feb 14, 2022)

Stevie said:


> That double note issue is even happening on the Nord Stage 3 (reminder, that thing costs around 4-5k):
> 
> 
> I can only conclude that Fatar has huge quality issues and that I will stay away from them.



That's a half-hour video, at what time in the video does the problem happen?


----------



## Stevie (Feb 14, 2022)

Damn, I could have sworn I had copied the TC. It’s at 5:15.


----------



## MannyF (Feb 14, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Damn, I could have sworn I had copied the TC. It’s at 5:15.


Studiologic was top of my list, but I've read too many bad things. I contacted Studiologic mid December to ask directly about the actual problems, here's my message:


> Hi, I'm considering purchasing a Studiologic SL88 Grand. I have read quite a few negative reviews about the Studio and some about the Grand. For example, there have been various reports of stuck MIDI notes, dead LCDs, reversed NoteOn/NoteOff on power-up, a considerable latency on aftertouch messages. I've also read that Studiologic customer support is nonexistent, so I am contacting you before buying the product just to be sure these problems have been resolved. Also, I would like to know where I would have my product repaired if it developed a fault in the future. I'm curious how many of those issues are known issues and whether some have already been fixed. When was the last firmware update released for the SL series? Sorry if that's a lot of questions, but the reply I get from you guys will be critical in helping decide whether or not I buy Studiologic.


Their reply:


> The products did have some of those problems in the past, mainly on the first production (as it happens for all products) but the real facts are that we are making thousands SL every month and we are not able to satisfy all requests.


Maybe they are selling thousands of units every month, and maybe only a very few have issues, but that to me spells "poor Q.C.", and I think the responsability to ensure products function as expected lies with the manufacturer, not with the end user. In the end I ordered a Roland FP-10 two days ago, PHA-4 keybed (said to be very nice) to control Pianoteq. The FP-10 should be easier to sell used to any piano beginner than a MIDI controller without sounds, so I feel comfortable with my choice.


----------



## Stevie (Feb 14, 2022)

That’s a very strange reply I would not expect from a big company. I hear a lot of self praise in there.


----------



## MannyF (Feb 14, 2022)

Stevie said:


> That’s a very strange reply I would not expect from a big company. I hear a lot of self praise in there.


Yeah, that reply left a sour taste. Telling me they are making money hand over fist selling these things and only I have an issue with it is quite insulting. Right of the bat they are telling me that, should my product develop a fault, I'm on my own because "thousands of customers out there have no problems with the product except you". I know they are full of sh*t because blaming it on "mainly on the first production (as it happens for all products)" completely ignores the fact that the first production run was eons ago and there are recent reviews that report the exact same, unresolved, issues.

You'd think by now Studiologic/Fatar would have gone out of their way to fix all that and let the world know about the new improved version (which should be clearly marked as v2/mk2/whatever to avoid pointless confusion), either on Youtube or their own website (including their ancient Fatar website which frankly could do with an facelift to make it look less 90s).

Well, if they only sell to compliant customers, they got it. I will never recommend their products. That said, if you buy a Nord keyboard at least you are covered by Nord's warranty and customer service which I imagine is better.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 5, 2022)

Has anyone figured out how to adjust the sensitivity/velocity of individual keys? I've got a couple that are too loud. I've tried using the SL Editor program to no avail. It's driving me ka-razee...


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 5, 2022)

SchnookyPants said:


> Has anyone figured out how to adjust the sensitivity/velocity of individual keys? I've got a couple that are too loud. I've tried using the SL Editor program to no avail. It's driving me ka-razee...


Yes sir, Page 8 in the SL Editor Quick Guide (attached). Make sure your DAW isn't running, then fire up SL Editor, and:

go to the GLOBAL/MIDI tab and click Connect. Once the button is green, you know you're connected.
click the SL TOUCH Tab
On that page, click the Key-Balance button
I know there's a key-by-key option... pop open the manual, it's probably the next page.
And you have to hit a memory button to save
Definitely look at the manual to verify. Hope it works!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 6, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Yes sir, Page 8 in the SL Editor Quick Guide (attached). Make sure your DAW isn't running, then fire up SL Editor, and:
> 
> go to the GLOBAL/MIDI tab and click Connect. Once the button is green, you know you're connected.
> click the SL TOUCH Tab
> ...


_Aiee-yaiee-yaieeee..._ How did I not have this "Editor Quick Guide"!?! I had the "Keyboards Manual" and the "SL Editor" program, but not THIS! 

[Maybe I'd better go back to my '59 Wurlitzer EP and Fender amp.]
Paulie, thank you soooo much. I gotta' get diggin' into this. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 7, 2022)

SchnookyPants said:


> _Aiee-yaiee-yaieeee..._ How did I not have this "Editor Quick Guide"!?! I had the "Keyboards Manual" and the "SL Editor" program, but not THIS!
> 
> [Maybe I'd better go back to my '59 Wurlitzer EP and Fender amp.]
> Paulie, thank you soooo much. I gotta' get diggin' into this. I'll let you know how it goes.


Please do!


----------



## CGR (Apr 7, 2022)

SchnookyPants said:


> _Aiee-yaiee-yaieeee..._ How did I not have this "Editor Quick Guide"!?! I had the "Keyboards Manual" and the "SL Editor" program, but not THIS!
> 
> [Maybe I'd better go back to my '59 Wurlitzer EP and Fender amp.]
> Paulie, thank you soooo much. I gotta' get diggin' into this. I'll let you know how it goes.


I've had an SL73 for just a few months, and today for the first time installed the SL editor and did some tweaking. After creating a custom velocity curve, I ended up going back to the default linear velocity setting. Seemed to be more consistent across a range of acoustic pianos & e-pianos I use.

For some reason the keys on my board from F5 to about D6 are a little harder to play (not as responsive) but a +12 on those keys in the editor worked well to even them out compared to the keys below & above that range.

I also added a +2 on the dial which balances the velocity response of the black keys compared to the white keys, given it's quite a heavy action with a short pivot length.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 8, 2022)

OK. I'm gettin' the hang of this thing. This will be good. Thank you.

Now I'm going through my Galaxy presets to more thoroughly document and/or de-conflict any opposing curves I may have lurking in there. 

Some day I've got to get organized. _maybe tomorrow..._


----------



## Clbraddock (Apr 13, 2022)

I've had the SL88 grand about a month and agree with most of what has been said.

Concerning Q.C. the first unit I received had a non-responsive g4 key out of the box. Pretty annoying, but I was able to trade it back for another unit. Second unit I received everything seems to work as it should. It does make me worry a little more about the second unit breaking though.

The velocity response between different keys doesn't seem to be 100% consistent. With the default curve and/or touch response on editor set flat, some keys need more force to generate high velocity response than other keys. I have been tweaking my curve over time though, and I think I will be able to get everything even given some more tinkering. I do very much like that the velocity curve editing is available. Prior to this keyboard I had used an ancient Yamaha P80 for at least 20 years. The P-80 had better consistency key to key but the action on the Yamaha was much mushier and a bit heavier than the SL88 Grand. The SL88 feels more like a piano action than the Yamaha for sure - just wish the velocities were more consistent out of the box. Regardless, the P80 was on its last legs so it needed to be replaced with something.

Once question I have is for people who place other gear on top of the SL88. I have a Maschine Mikro MkIII I like to use for drum pads. Is it safe to be hitting the pads on the Maschine with it sitting on the SL88? It definitely causes a bit of vibration across the SL88 case. I wouldn't necessarily think much of it, but for the reports of people's SL88s breaking or having issues. I used the Mashine sitting on top of my P80 no problem for a long time, but that thing was built like a tank. The P80 being on its last legs is much more related to me treating it like crap in my teen/early 20s years hauling it around and also that it has what sounds like a failing power supply. Just curious if anyone else is using pad controllers atop their SL88.


----------



## CGR (Apr 13, 2022)

Clbraddock said:


> I've had the SL88 grand about a month and agree with most of what has been said.
> 
> Concerning Q.C. the first unit I received had a non-responsive g4 key out of the box. Pretty annoying, but I was able to trade it back for another unit. Second unit I received everything seems to work as it should.
> 
> ...


Hmm. This key response inconsistency seems to be a recurring issue. As you said, lucky we have the SL editor. Regarding units on top of an SL keyboard, I bought a SL magnetic laptop tray for my SL73 which fits via magnetic brackets to the rail system along the back. Very sturdy & stable.


----------



## Judoludo (Sep 3, 2022)

hi there, I have an SL88 Grand and an SL73 Studio.

for the ppl asking for double note triggering when recording (can't find the answer, sry), I fixed the situation just disabling the other 3 zones playing simultaneously. The default preset on the SL is, all 4 zones playing. I disabled 3 zones and let only 1 zone playing, for studio purpose. Now I'm good

And yes, Keyscape user here and I find it a bit hard to have a feeling with this keybed. But I'm quite good so np


----------

